# [By Demand] January 2009



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

Start posting requests quickly, because they cannot be considered after the fifth of December. Sorry for the delay in starting this thread after the previous one closed.

Some of the demands from the previous month's thread are being carried over to this issue - Autocad 2009 is one probable example.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2008)

How about Urban Terror 4.1 as I asked before ? Lots of guys in this forum want to play it but can't since they have restricted internet and digit only provided 4.0 version.

See here for more info:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79745


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

Urban Terror 4.1 is in the Dec DVD


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2008)

Anorion said:


> Urban Terror 4.1 is in the Dec DVD


Thanks 
And Betallica ? 

And yeah, about not yet given things, I bet you haven't had the time to even LOOK at this HUGE archive of free stuff:
*www.livemetallica.com/catalog.aspx?doVault=1


PS: all the good things have been happening with digit since you joined this forum. Congratulations.


----------



## Samir (Nov 24, 2008)

1) Zune Software

2) Windows Live Wave 3

Thanks


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 24, 2008)

give us december preview, so that we could know whats missing.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

The preview will be posted soon... 

@MetalheadGautham: I had time to look at that page, and did so that last time you talked about Metallica.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 24, 2008)

adobe master collection cs4


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmm... I remember a website (darn I forgot name) which used to *give away full version games* like tomb raider legends hitman series, etc for free and we could legally play it for a fixed period, usually from 6 months to 18 months. It was awesome, but when I first saw it, I had no unlimited internet. Now I forgot name. It would be helpful for both digit, to give away a few games from there in the discs, and for me, since I would be able to download watever I want, *if somebody found the site name.*


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2008)

VMware Workstation for Windows 6.5.1 Build 126130
TuneUp Utilities 2009 8.0.1100.43
ReactOS 0.3.7
Mozilla Thunderbird Portable Edition 2.0.0.18
Mozilla Firefox for Windows (v2) 2.0.0.18
Download Accelerator Plus 9.0.0.1 Beta
Mozilla Firefox for Windows (v3) 3.0.4
Microsoft Security Release ISO Image November 2008
Microsoft Windows Essential Business Server 2008 6.0 ( Trial - If available )


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 26, 2008)

windows live messanger full installer

visual studio 2008 sp1


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 27, 2008)

please give us the preview of december...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99103


----------



## jovian (Nov 28, 2008)

It'ld be nice if you could suggest a decent PC Config every month...

It'ld not take even half a page.. 

Like a Basic Config.. Performance Config ... A Gaming Config  and one more maybe  There are scores of ppl buying computer every day and this would help a lot. There are also sooooooo many threads asking about a gaming rig and so on... 

It'ld help ppl a lot..

And this too  How about a checklist when you are buying parts and assembling..  So that we know what to look out for in every product.. Like what makes a good monitor what are the features that it should have... Or when buying a motherboard what things we should double check.. etc .. etc..  Hope you understand what I am trying to put across..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

@azaad_shri75 and drsubhadip - the preview will be coming soon... pretty soon. Post requests of things you haven't demanded before, you should be fine. 

@clmlbx there are some issues with the cs4 collection... all trials were supposed to come out in the middle of last month, but there is no single cs4 collection trial unless you order the DVD. Individual software can be downloaded, but these are part of the cs4, I am unsure if the entire cs4 masters suite is available for download, still, this is a very popular demand, and makes no sense if we give it too late, so will look into it. 

@everyone else, if there is anything you really want, you know where to ask.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

^^What about my stuff ? It would have been great on the December DVD, but its too late to ask now and I had forgotton to ask before.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99103

That can fit a whole Single Layer DVD if you give all current episodes, subtitiles and music. 6+ hours of pure entertainment.

EDIT: And yeah, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103096


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 28, 2008)

fedora 10 dvd,mother board and cpu shootout, and some tutorials on solaris for new user.


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 28, 2008)

no i think u ve already prepared the dvd s ...
of december issue...
so why not give us review.....
by the way i do not know if it is ready yet as i m guessing that as u ve started jan by demand..
so i said to post the preview of december issue


in jan give us some preview of UPS...as in indian condition it is most important..
also give us some great freeware games please


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 28, 2008)

how about including individually

atleast these for now

Illustrator CS4 
Photoshop CS4 Extended 
Bridge Cs4
Flash cs4
InDesign CS4


----------



## malay24 (Nov 29, 2008)

any racing game (full version) wich can work on older cpus


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 30, 2008)

no dec peview yet?


----------



## Samir (Nov 30, 2008)

openSUSE 11.1

Its Going to release on 18 Dec, 2008


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 30, 2008)

Tune Up Utilities 2008
Adobe Master Suite CS4


----------



## xooldude (Dec 1, 2008)

VMware Workstation for Windows 6.5.1 Build 126130
TuneUp Utilities 2009 8.0.1100.43
ReactOS 0.3.7
Mozilla Thunderbird Portable Edition 2.0.0.18
Mozilla Firefox for Windows (v2) 2.0.0.18
Download Accelerator Plus 9.0.0.1 Beta
Mozilla Firefox for Windows (v3) 3.0.4
Microsoft Security Release ISO Image November 2008
Microsoft Windows Essential Business Server 2008 6.0 ( Trial - If available )


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 2, 2008)

react os 
fedora 10


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 2, 2008)

The list:-
1>Naruto The Setting Dawn 2.2 mod for Little Fighter 2
Link: *ntsd.open-board.com/download-f20/download-ntsd22-t1023.htm

2>America's Army v2.8.3.1 or 2.8.4(I've provided enough links in the posts on the previous demand threads search!

3>*Freespace 2!* The *FULL* game! Complete with cutscenes, ability to run edited levels etc. The version provided in June 2006 issue did not have the cutscenes and the game could not run edited missions, thus rendering the FRED editor useless. Also, please provide the Blackwater Operations campaign(at least a demo) for FS2.


----------



## nvidia (Dec 2, 2008)

A few good wallpapers for low resolution monitors(1024x768 ) and themes for Vista


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 2, 2008)

GTA 4 trial 
Adobe Addons like brushes , gradients , colors and all


----------



## digitZero (Dec 4, 2008)

Hellooo...first time poster here. And lets go straight to the requests:



Frequently downloaded ubuntu packages like compiz setting manager
Some of the linux packages provided on the DVD cannot be installed unless  dependencies are resolved. Can we have the necessary packages along with the packages? Atleast the mostly required ones like gtk?
Would it be possible to provide linux kernel source codes? I'm not sure how much space it would occupied, but it would be great if you can include it on your DVD.
Software for which you have tips and tricks, or 30 minutes expert section in the magazine. It would be nice if the software for fast track is also included.
I hope my requests are not too big. So, can we have them, pleeeeezzzzzz


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 4, 2008)

Red vs Blue Machinima

Beginning from season 1


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2008)

Latest Nforce chipset driver for Xp
Nvidia System ools 6.03
Latest GPU Driver For Nvidia ( 8, 9 & 2xx ) & ATI Cards Xp and Vista
Logitec Setpoint
Latest Version Of AntiVir Personal Edition for Windows 8.2.00.337
( on dec disc the ver is of Aug 2008 )
Nokia PC Suite 7.1.17.4
Alcohol 52% Free Edition 1.9.8.7117
VirtualBox for Windows 2.0.6
Fedora Linux 10 Final ISo
iTunes for Windows
All released final version Of Adobe CS4
K-Lite Video Conversion Pack 1.3.0
XnView MP for Windows & Linux 0.12
Foxit Reader 3.0 Build 1120
Vista SP2 beta ( It will release on next Thursday )


----------



## feriscokids (Dec 5, 2008)

*hey how about backtrack3 linux?

Spiderman web of shadows, fallout, nfsundercover or any "latest" games demos?
*


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2008)

Latest Realtek HD Audio Drivers
DirectX Nov Redistributable


----------



## blackbird (Dec 8, 2008)

Post a Review of Mini-itx Mobo in the market
For quick reference here are some

Zotac 610i
Zotac 630i
Zotac Geforce 8200
Intel D945GCLF
Intel D945GCLF2
Or any power saving but decent ITX mobo (or any size)

That would be far more help full than the games because some time Power Saving issues should and must be raised in Public. I mean come on lets educate people regarding the wattage calculation they should carry on their machine which will reduce extra usage of electricity..How to check electricity consumption on their appliances like tv, computer, etc
Please accept my request for the interest of people. If not than still thx for listening.


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Dec 10, 2008)

*webaroo wikipedia dvd + national geographic wallpapers all from the begining +
winrar themes all + fasttrack on ethical hacking*

*webaroo wikipedia dvd + national geographic wallpapers all from the begining +
winrar themes all + fasttrack on ethical hacking + cyber laws in india*


----------



## Sathish (Dec 10, 2008)

Fedora 10 
a DVD for linux apps and system util


----------



## hk81189 (Dec 11, 2008)

hi guys....
this s th first  time an posting somethin...
n i hav one req to u ppl who work wonders.....


guys plz add much more about linux....
tell us how to install software packages in linux....(ubuntu...) i think an article would b gud enough....

wen i tried to install some packages which i got from digit cds,ubuntu said it has some unmet dependencies...
since i do not have a internet connection,an unable to install em directly from net...

plz help ppl like me who want to go open source...


----------



## Anorion (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys wrapping this up... the work on the January DVD's are done... will post a preview in the early twenties. Till then, head over to the new thread and start posting requests.


----------

